# Light Deprivation for Double Summer



## stonestone (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks in advance for the help...

i currently have a bunch of og kush.. and a mix of unmarked... prolly purple kush, grandad kush, bubba kush..

all clones all about to start rooting...

its almost mid march and im working on my first 'complete' grow ever...
i might be inexperieced but im all about my work...

my questions are...
how should i go about this...

i finally got a place i can build a greenhouse at.. and also have two perfect indoor rooms that can be used... (took me 5 months to find this place... thank god someone finally deceieded to rent to me!) 

any way its mid march.. i can have my green house up in a month or so..

what would you do for max yeild... (lots of work doesnt scare me)

should i use these clones for one huge harvest (come oct.) 

should i flower some of them indoors real quick? and then still make an outdoor harvest?


i can legally have some in veg up too 12" tall while others are flowering...


i hear about double summers.. using light deprivation to flower them in my greenhouse twice... 
might be hard to get it light tight.. unless i coverd the whole greenhouse from the outside... 
which might look funny...

i feel like my girls are a lil ahead of the outdoor season right now...
dont know if its worth veggin them till the natural light cycle makes em flower.. 

please share your opinions... 

also if im running my greenhouse with intake/outake 2000+ cfm should i still run co2? 

we smoke that kush.... an we ball like swoosh!


----------



## Chronic Connoisseur (Mar 12, 2008)

You have 2 rooms for growing, but are still growing outside? did you want to use for 2 rooms for somthing?


----------

